# Bird training



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Removed.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Hunting Training*

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/vizsla-first-summer-training-day.html

a few videos of hunt traing out at Hastings Island a couple years back.

RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Reeka, That was an AWsome Video, sorry you took it out :-\ I was ready to watch it again!


----------

